# [ 2014 ] Hilton Waikoloa Options



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 26, 2014)

Which resort on the Big Island would you choose?
At Kingsland what is the difference between the regular, plus, and premier units? Looking at the Hilton book I seer the units at Kingsland have 2 different point values. Is there a big difference in the configuration.
Thanks


----------



## GregT (Jul 26, 2014)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Which resort on the Big Island would you choose?
> At Kingsland what is the difference between the regular, plus, and premier units? Looking at the Hilton book I seer the units at Kingsland have 2 different point values. Is there a big difference in the configuration.
> Thanks



The primary difference in the Phase 1 units is the floor of the unit (but it's not as simple as 10,500 is first floor, 12,400 is second floor and 14,400 is top floor, there is more intermixing than that.)  Phase 2, which has the traditional point grid of 7,000 and 8,400 units is a fundamentally smaller unit than Phase 1 (perhaps 15% smaller), with the same comment about higher points is higher floor. 

Next time I go to the Big Island (and I hope its in 2016), I will likely stay at Kings Land in Phase 1, on the first floor.  It's a 10,500 point room, the primary living area is bigger than Phase 2, and it has really better furniture outside on the patio.   With respect to Phase 1, I prefer the ground floor because it's easier to access the BBQ's, even if the points were the same, so it's nice that its the lowest point value room in P1.

I prefer Kings Land to Kohala Suites because the Super Pool is great for the kids, and I prefer Kings Land to the bigger Bay Club units because it has access to the hotel, which I really really like.

I wrote a thread in 2012 on Kings Land and the relative room sizes.  I will see if I can find it.   I hope that helps.

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Jul 26, 2014)

As Greg mentioned, the outdoor furniture for Phase one is the very nice and very cushy stuff.  Phase 2 looked to have more the traditional/cheapo type.  I slept outside on the loveseat in Phase one half a night.  It was very nice and comfortable.  I loved being on first floor to enjoy all the cats, but if you have a strong dislike of cats, you will want a higher floor.  If I ever stay there again, I'll choose a first floor phase one again.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 27, 2014)

GregT said:


> The primary difference in the Phase 1 units is the floor of the unit (but it's not as simple as 10,500 is first floor, 12,400 is second floor and 14,400 is top floor, there is more intermixing than that.)  Phase 2, which has the traditional point grid of 7,000 and 8,400 units is a fundamentally smaller unit than Phase 1 (perhaps 15% smaller), with the same comment about higher points is higher floor.
> 
> Next time I go to the Big Island (and I hope its in 2016), I will likely stay at Kings Land in Phase 1, on the first floor.  It's a 10,500 point room, the primary living area is bigger than Phase 2, and it has really better furniture outside on the patio.   With respect to Phase 1, I prefer the ground floor because it's easier to access the BBQ's, even if the points were the same, so it's nice that its the lowest point value room in P1.
> 
> ...



If it was just you and your wife, no kids, for a week what would be your preference: still Kings Land, Waikoloa, or the Bay Club (Villa & no Villa)


----------



## GregT (Jul 27, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> If it was just you and your wife, no kids, for a week what would be your preference: still Kings Land, Waikoloa, or the Bay Club (Villa & no Villa)



Without kids, we could opt for the Bay Club - but most likely would return to HHV versus Big Island if just us. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 27, 2014)

GregT said:


> Without kids, we could opt for the Bay Club - but most likely would return to HHV versus Big Island if just us.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Thanks for the insight. Based on reading many of your previous posts, I would assume that when you state HHV, you're preference would be the Lagoon Tower at HHV.  Sounds like we're in agreement (I'm assuming) that for adult, middle aged and older couples, with no kids tagging along, the Bay Club on the Big Island and the Lagoon Tower on Oahu are the places to stay.


----------



## GregT (Jul 27, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Thanks for the insight. Based on reading many of your previous posts, I would assume that when you state HHV, you're preference would be the Lagoon Tower at HHV.  Sounds like we're in agreement (I'm assuming) that for adult, middle aged and older couples, with no kids tagging along, the Bay Club on the Big Island and the Lagoon Tower on Oahu are the places to stay.



Yes, I would agree with you -- Lagoon Tower and Bay Club would be our preferences for a couples trip -- makes me want to go to Hawaii now!

Best,

Greg


----------



## TheWizz (Jul 28, 2014)

For pure "couples time", we prefer Maui and the Grand Wailea.  Not a TS obviously, but it is a bit of Heaven on Earth!


----------



## PamMo (Jul 28, 2014)

It's a coin toss decision on where we stay on the Big Island. It depends on who's coming, what's available, how points rich do I feel when I make the reservation, etc. I guess I'm the contrarian here. With kids in tow, I like the extra space in the Bay Club units. For romantic getaways, DH and I like staying at Kings' Land (Phase 1), because it feels more like a full service resort vs condo vacation. And I love those wonderful sofas on the lanai in KL1, too, but wonder how long they'll hold up?

We had 2BR units in both the Bay Club and Kings' Land (Phase 1) last November, and our kids (in their 20's-30's) liked Kings' Land better (style/fixtures/furnishings), but spent most of their time in our BC unit. We had a huge 2BR/2BA ground floor corner unit with wonderful indoor and outdoor living spaces. The KL 2BR's felt crowded by comparison. My biggest issue at BC was the small galley kitchen. The wall of base cabinets in the adjacent dining room had a wine cooler and refrigerator drawers to help stretch the space a bit. Otherwise, the large BC units worked much better for family meals and gatherings.

As to the different resort amenities, the grandkids (under 8) liked the KL super pool and the Hilton hotel pools and lagoon, but they also had a great time in the Bay Club and Kohala pools and ocean beaches. I don't think it really mattered to our kids where they were swimming.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 28, 2014)

While we are talking about the different Waikoloa options, I had a question for anyone who might be an Elite owner.

One of the Elite benefits is "_Access to Kings' Land Clubhouse while staying at Waikoloa Resort of The Bay Club_".  Does that mean one would have access to Kings' Land super pool if they were staying at The Bay Club?  

Just curious if anyone has any experience with this.

Kurt


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 15, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> While we are talking about the different Waikoloa options, I had a question for anyone who might be an Elite owner.
> 
> One of the Elite benefits is "_Access to Kings' Land Clubhouse while staying at Waikoloa Resort of The Bay Club_".  Does that mean one would have access to Kings' Land super pool if they were staying at The Bay Club?
> 
> ...



I have the same question: _Does that mean one would have access to Kings' Land super pool if they were staying at The Bay Club?  _

Any Elite members out there that has stayed at the other Big Island resorts and know?


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 15, 2014)

In a fairly recent post, there was a reference to Elites being able to use the KL pools when staying at the Bay Club.  That is all I have seen on this to date.  I am hoping to hear of a confirmation from someone who has stayed at the Bay Club recently.

Kurt


----------



## njmacman (Sep 15, 2014)

We just stayed at the Bay Club


----------



## njmacman (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry, I hit the wrong button. We stayed at Bay Club- 4 adults in a first floor 2 bedroom corner unit on the golf side. It was perfect for us, sitting on the porch looking at the mountains. The pool was quiet, and the rooms large. We didn't miss the fancy pool. Concierge was by the pool and very helpful. We would go again.


----------



## DerekM (Sep 18, 2014)

*Elite bay club free access to kl pools*

So we are on a mini-VIP at KL this week. I asked at the towel shack and they confirmed that bay club elite can use KL pools for free and non-elites would pay $15-20 per person per day.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 18, 2014)

Guess that means I will be booking at Bay Club then, as I am an elite (got it resale before they changed the program, and I got it written into my contract.  So Bonus for me then.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 18, 2014)

DerekM said:


> So we are on a mini-VIP at KL this week. I asked at the towel shack and they confirmed that bay club elite can use KL pools for free and non-elites would pay $15-20 per person per day.



Thank you for the direct confirmation!  This definitely would influence which property to pick when going to the Big Island.

Kurt


----------



## DerekM (Sep 18, 2014)

*And now for the fun*

We are off to our mandatory sales pitch. I had to promise my wife I will behave. I'll post what they're offering.


----------



## presley (Sep 18, 2014)

DerekM said:


> We are off to our mandatory sales pitch. I had to promise my wife I will behave. I'll post what they're offering.



I can't wait to hear.  I saw many people walking around KL last November with the new owner stuff.  Whatever they are selling, lots of people are buying.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 18, 2014)

DerekM said:


> We are off to our mandatory sales pitch. I had to promise my wife I will behave. I'll post what they're offering.



Enjoy, will be interested to hear what they offer...


----------



## DerekM (Sep 18, 2014)

*Wellllll.....*

We basically failed you all. The good news is we were out of there in 1hr. Bad news is they didn't even try to get us into a VIP let alone go over sales info. We were so clearly not going to buy the manager didn't even lay anything out for us. 

But we did go thru a 1br and 2br over at the bay club with Andrea from bay resales and we are sold on getting a 2br in the A floor plan after the new year 

Sorry for failing on the sales intel!


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 18, 2014)

DerekM said:


> We basically failed you all. The good news is we were out of there in 1hr. Bad news is they didn't even try to get us into a VIP let alone go over sales info. We were so clearly not going to buy the manager didn't even lay anything out for us.
> 
> But we did go thru a 1br and 2br over at the bay club with Andrea from bay resales and we are sold on getting a 2br in the A floor plan after the new year
> 
> Sorry for failing on the sales intel!



Sounds like a "win" to me!  Good job getting out of there in short order -- more time for vacation. 

Kurt


----------



## Jan Handlers (Sep 29, 2014)

There is a 2 BR A floor plan available on Redweek right now for a reasonable price.  I bought my last resale through them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2014)

Also note I would avoid the studio at Lagoon tower like the plague.  The only one I would take is the lockout part of one of the penthouse units, and then you have to deal with the sound proofing part. 

So I instead would take Kalia if a studio was the goal.  

I would take a 1 or 2 BR in Lagoon after that.  

I like Grand Waikikian, but I just can't stomach the premium points required.  ! had stayed at GW but both times got my exchange via RCI instead of using my HGVC points.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 29, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Also note I would avoid the studio at Lagoon tower like the plague.  The only one I would take is the lockout part of one of the penthouse units, and then you have to deal with the sound proofing part.
> 
> So I instead would take Kalia if a studio was the goal.
> 
> ...


Last time we were at HHV, I got a studio for my wife's son. I think it was on the 6th or 8th floor next to the elevator.  It was really, really bad. If we would have had our 1-BDRM next to his studio, it wouldn't have been as bad, but to be confined to just that little box: No Way.


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Sep 29, 2014)

My wife and I are on our honeymoon @ KL and went to the sales presentation yesterday.

1st time and they got me  annoyed at myself.  

$16k 2bd plus bay club 5800 points even years $15XX MF even years too W. 20,000 bonus points

NOW FOR THE POSITIVE

Immediately got buyers remorse - found this site, rescinded paper submitted this morning.  Certified mail!  

Gonna definitely going to go HGVC resale once i know that my contract gets null and voided. 

other offers we were offered

7200 points, even year, christmas, 27,000 bonus points 1bd platinum KL - $23,000

5100 points, even year gold, 20k bonus points $16,000


----------



## presley (Sep 30, 2014)

whoopdiddy43 said:


> Immediately got buyers remorse - found this site, rescinded paper submitted this morning.  Certified mail!



Great!  I know they must do a good job in their sales pitch because I saw many people walking around with the new owner packet when I was there.  I see tons of those at the Marbrisa location, too.

You will be able to find exactly what you want on the resale market.  It may take a few months, but at least now you will buy exactly what you want vs. what a salesperson told you that you should have.  Look at other things besides HGVC, too.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 30, 2014)

whoopdiddy43 said:


> My wife and I are on our honeymoon @ KL and went to the sales presentation yesterday.
> 
> 1st time and they got me  annoyed at myself.
> 
> ...


You can get an EOY Bay Club for about $500, I know, I did.

Interesting that the HGVC sales people at KL sold you a Bay Club, which is a HGVC affiliate.  It confirms what I've been told, by HGVC, that they have been buying up units at the Bay Club and reselling them.  When they sold you the Bay Club, did they tell you that it's an affiliate?


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> You can get an EOY Bay Club for about $500, I know, I did.
> 
> Interesting that the HGVC sales people at KL sold you a Bay Club, which is a HGVC affiliate.  It confirms what I've been told, by HGVC, that they have been buying up units at the Bay Club and reselling them.  When they sold you the Bay Club, did they tell you that it's an affiliate?



They did not tell me they were an affiliate.  This is news to me.

I went with bay club because being a rookie 5800 points 1600mf for a two bedroom at bay seemed better than 5100 1400mf gold at KL.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 30, 2014)

whoopdiddy43 said:


> They did not tell me they were an affiliate.  This is news to me.
> 
> I went with bay club because being a rookie 5800 points 1600mf for a two bedroom at bay seemed better than 5100 1400mf gold at KL.


Wow, can't believe that they didn't disclose that they were selling you an affiliate  


From the 2014 HGVC Membership Guide (note where it states "Managed by HGVC" and "Affiliated Resort"):


The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
 Return to Resort List
Click to Enlarge
69-450 Waikoloa Beach Drive, Waikoloa, HI 96738
Phone: 808-886-7979
Fax: 808-886-7780


ISLAND OF HAWAII, WAIKOLOA

Celebrate the Big island’s hidden valleys and glowing lava from the height of a helicopter tour… or enjoy the island’s bounty of natural beauty firsthand along the walking trails of the Kohala Coast. Nestled between two championship golf courses, The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort offers an idyllic setting on the sun-drenched island of Hawaii. The resort features expansive views, luxurious accommodations and close proximity to the renowned dining, retail and entertainment venues at The Kings’ Shops and newly opened Queens’ MarketPlace. Guests of the resort also enjoy access to the pools, whirlpool spa and pool bar at the neighboring Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort.

Accommodations■Spacious 1 and 2 bedroom suites with private lanais
■Each suite features fully equipped kitchen, washer and dryer


Resort Features■2 swimming pools, whirlpool spa
■Tennis courts
■Outdoor BBQ grill areas
■Poolside café and bar
■Putting green
■Exercise Facilities


Resort Attributes■Managed by Hilton Grand Vacations
■Affiliated Resort
■18 Years in Service
■RCi Gold Crown Resort
■Non-Smoking Resort


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 30, 2014)

whoopdiddy43 said:


> They did not tell me they were an affiliate.  This is news to me.
> 
> I went with bay club because being a rookie 5800 points 1600mf for a two bedroom at bay seemed better than 5100 1400mf gold at KL.



Where are you getting 5800 points from?

Per my research, the points given are either 4800, 7000, or 8400 for 1br, 2br and Villa respectivly.


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> Where are you getting 5800 points from?
> 
> Per my research, the points given are either 4800, 7000, or 8400 for 1br, 2br and Villa respectivly.



5800 odd years it wasn't a villa.  2bd 2ba gold


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 30, 2014)

Do you have a particular concern with Bay Club being an affiliate resort?  

It seems really unlikely they would ever drop their relationship with HGVC,  particularity at The Bay Club with the facilities shared with the WBR.

With Hilton corp's 'Capital Light" strategy, they seem to be leaving the development and ownership of hotels and resorts to others, and just manage the assets.  Other than possible expansion at existing resorts, i am not sure we will see any new "Hilton developed" resorts soon.


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 30, 2014)

whoopdiddy43 said:


> 5800 odd years it wasn't a villa.  2bd 2ba gold



Jeez, I just got a floating week 1BR EOYfor free on EBAY (if it ever close... closing costs all included), which should cost me like $250 to enroll and I should end up with 4800 points as a result. It sounds like they were really taking you to the cleaners.


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> Jeez, I just got a floating week 1BR EOYfor free on EBAY (if it ever close... closing costs all included), which should cost me like $250 to enroll and I should end up with 4800 points as a result. It sounds like they were really taking you to the cleaners.



They must have seen me coming.  Its funny how practice makes perfect.  I've bought many cars and have no problem wheeling/dealing walking away...this was all new to me, didnt do any research before hand (to busy enjoying my honeymoon and seeing the island).

We completed the deal at 3pm, 9am the next morning i was at the post office.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 28, 2015)

DerekM said:


> But we did go thru a 1br and 2br over at the bay club with Andrea from bay resales and we are sold on getting a 2br in the A floor plan after the new year



Hi,  I've been reading/researching on HGVC and Waikoloa resorts.
What is an 'A floor plan' at Bay Club?
I looked at the HGVC and Bay club websites, and only the Bay Club site showed just a 2 bdrm floor plan.

Is there any other website that shows the floor plans of the HGVC resorts?

thanks much!


----------



## presley (Mar 1, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Hi,  I've been reading/researching on HGVC and Waikoloa resorts.
> What is an 'A floor plan' at Bay Club?
> I looked at the HGVC and Bay club websites, and only the Bay Club site showed just a 2 bdrm floor plan.
> 
> ...



I googled "bay club floor plans" and found this.  http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Floor_Plans/page_1796691.html


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 1, 2015)

presley said:


> I googled "bay club floor plans" and found this.  http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Floor_Plans/page_1796691.html



Thank you for the quick answer! 
I do like the 'A' floor plan 

I read about Bay club having a resale office onsite, but didn't think to look for their website 

Just curious, based on past posts, the usual advice is to get lowest MF price per club point, and seems like many buy at Las Vegas or Florida for that reason.  But there seems to be quite a few HGVC Tuggers who also own at Waikoloa. For those who own at a Waikoloa resort, do you mainly use your home resorts (but just not home week)? 

if not using home resort, how hard is it to do club exchange into HHV ?
We're thinking of buying in Hawaii EOY cause we like the Big island, and I have family in Honolulu.

Thanks in advance!


----------

